# dry laying CMUs



## layem long (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering what some of you guys use to dry lay block? What I am talking about is I have a modular home that needs block layed under it for looks only, and I was thinking of laying them dry and using some sort of concrete or stucco product to hold them together?

So what do you guys use in the form of mortar, conrete, or stucco, and also do you lay the first coure in a bed of mortar or simply lay it dry?

If you guys could help I would appreciate it, THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

search the forums for 'dry stacked' or 'dry cmu' , etc. seems to me there's been a good amount of discussion about the topic

here's one http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=geodesic


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*shurwall*

i havent ever dry stacked block,but there is a product called shurwall made for this installation.it is enhanced with fiberglass and stuccoed on the block at 1/8 thick.


----------

